# women drivers!



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

Steering wheel falls off in racer?s hands | World of Sport - Yahoo! Sport UK


----------



## Tobbe_ (Mar 9, 2011)

If that should happen to me, i would shit my pants! nice job though..


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

How about this one?
DRAGSTER STEERING WHEEL OFF @ 200mph - YouTube
This time a it's a guy loosing the steering wheel.


----------



## Tobbe_ (Mar 9, 2011)

Tires breaking off at 300 km/h (185 mph) - YouTube

and this one, almost same thing as loosing the steering wheel..


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

She's a bit better looking in a race suit than most race drivers

Hayley Swanson photo 30 - StarNow.co.uk


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Racing driver, business degree AND bikini model? /faints


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

She won't be needing safety airbags in her race car then....... :nervous:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Racing driver, business degree AND bikini model?


Yes, one very gifted lady by the looks of it.


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

She is right up there with Danica Patrick:










And for you drag racing fans.....Ashley Force:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

jpl2407 said:


> She is right up there with Danica Patrick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All fit birds but are you sure they can drive?  That german girl Sabine on TG is the only woman I'd trust with my GTR.


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

hmm good point....

Danica Patrick is the most successful woman in the history of American open-wheel racing, being the only woman to win in the IndyCar Series as well as holding the highest finish by a woman at the Indianapolis 500 of 3rd place. She competed in the series from 2005 to 2011. She currently competes in the NASCAR Nationwide Series.

Ashley Force is a Top Fuel Funny Car (TF/FC) drag racer for John Force Racing. She is the daughter of 15-time NHRA Top Fuel Funny Car national champion John Force.

Yeah, they can drive


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

jpl2407 said:


> hmm good point....
> 
> Danica Patrick is the most successful woman in the history of American open-wheel racing, being the only woman to win in the IndyCar Series as well as holding the highest finish by a woman at the Indianapolis 500 of 3rd place. She competed in the series from 2005 to 2011. She currently competes in the NASCAR Nationwide Series.
> 
> ...


I stand corrected... :bowdown1: They single?


----------



## Tobbe_ (Mar 9, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> I stand corrected... :bowdown1: They single?


Dibbs on Hayley Swanson! :clap:

ifs she is single or not


----------



## Ida (Apr 17, 2012)

What a dream to have such wife! She could drive good and also she is beautiful - brilliant combination!

_______________
free family tree maker


----------

